# Made my own highlifter radiator relocate kit..



## primetime1267

So I have been wanting the Highlifter rad. relocate kit for awhile now but I didnt want to pay that hefty price.

Well, my buddy had one on his Rincon 680. I took his off while I was working on his Rincon and took it up to my buddies shop that make custom patio furniture and asked one of his welders to make this.

2 days later I got it back, powder coated black and ready to bolt on. I just have to the bolting portion of the install now, lol.

The 1st image is how the highlifter rad kit looks on his Rincon and the rest are mine just placed on the garge floor. I had lilbigtonka check it out, he seemed to like it.




























I'll take some pics this week after I get it installed on my 05 Grizzly 660. I did notice one small modification that I will have to do. My racks are placed a tad wider thanthe Rincon, so I got a piece of metal about 19" long and about 2" wide to make a support mount across the racks in the front for it. I'll just spray this metal portion black.


----------



## codyh

youll be makin some money soon lol looks good man


----------



## DjScrimm

Lookin' perty legit


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Looks good.


----------



## Polaris425

looks good.


----------



## lilbigtonka

def looks good in person i can tell u that and it is pretty strong and durable at that, it has me thinking about something now lol


----------



## phreebsd

looks good. ready to see it mounted.


----------



## primetime1267

It should be mounted on da' Grizz sometime on Wednesday. I was going to paint the rad black so it would blend in more. But I have some extra items to attend to first. So the rad will be black after our Mudfest in 2 weeks.


----------



## drtj

Looks good


----------



## hondarecoveryman

I'm ready for mine ...lol


----------



## primetime1267

Okay, I finally got around to cleaning the bike up and taking some pics of the rad kit. I also just did the performance snorkel kit as well. Hope you guys like it, it sure does keep the fan from blowing crap all over you.

One thing that you may notice, I didnt use the fan shroud that we made, it was made for the SPAL fan, and since my stock fan works just fine, it will stay on until it pukes. LOL

And the vent lines have been rerouted since the pics also.... :bigok:


----------



## phreebsd

nice 944 in the garage


----------



## Polaris425

looks good! :rockn:


----------



## TX4PLAY

Looks good man! I wish some other manufacturers would use the Max 4 camo pattern.


----------



## MUDDIE49

Looks pretty sweet bro.....!!! i love them wheels&tires...MUDDIE


----------



## wood butcher

here's mine , i made it from a old ac sidecover vent


----------



## Hogchain

wood butcher said:


> here's mine , i made it from a old ac sidecover vent


 Not to jack your thread but i do like your idea Butcher. I do ac work and NEVER thought about using panels for that. I've been looking for something to use for a cover, i'll def keep my eye out now.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

^^^ Same here, and never thought of using that for a cover


----------



## 650Brute

Can I order one? LOL.....

The Wood Butcher relocate kit:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

that's a great idea. looks good too!


----------



## MuddJunkie

*Radiator Relocation Kit*

Man can you give me the specs and the "how to" step by step to put one on my rincon. Thanks


----------



## mudlife9

TX4PLAY said:


> Looks good man! I wish some other manufacturers would use the Max 4 camo pattern.


CAT does! Favorite camo by far on 4 wheelers


----------

